# One last ride for a railroader



## CHamilton (Aug 23, 2014)

A Tacoma railroad man’s dying wish means one last ride


> Gordon Russ ... died last year at 94 in Tacoma General Hospital, where he was born in 1919. A train engineer at heart until the end, he left his four children with one last request.
> 
> “Dad wanted his ashes thrown into the tinderbox of a working locomotive,” his son William said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2014)

☺ Really nice! I'm thinking some of us geezers might be re-thinking our end of life plans!

I think that having my ashes scattered from the platform of a PV on the back of a Train along the Colorado River between Denver and Grand Junction would be cool!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2014)

Are you saying that you want to moon the mooners? 

What a way to ride off into the sunset!


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 23, 2014)

Being a "Tin Can Sailor", I mentioned to my wife about having my ashes shot out of a 5-inch gun aboard a destroyer!


----------

